# Shapeshifting dragon seeking rp (18+)



## Drakkonn (Jul 7, 2021)

Hey there! Male dragon looking for rp partners, can go into adult stuff but it isn't neccisary. Gender and species can be changed if you would prefer (I am a shapeshifter afterall)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 7, 2021)

Drakkonn said:


> Hey there! Male dragon looking for rp partners, can go into adult stuff but it isn't neccisary. Gender and species can be changed if you would prefer (I am a shapeshifter afterall)



I'm interested, do you prefer male or female? I have both. I have some size-shifters and I also have some others.


----------



## Drakkonn (Jul 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm interested, do you prefer male or female? I have both. I have some size-shifters and I also have some others.


I tend to swing both ways, though i trend towards females. not too into Macro/micro tho


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 7, 2021)

Drakkonn said:


> I tend to swing both ways, though i trend towards females. not too into Macro/micro tho



Okay, well I have other types of characters. Generally changing size is a power of them but they're not the only ones. Heroes or villains?


----------



## Drakkonn (Jul 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, well I have other types of characters. Generally changing size is a power of them but they're not the only ones. Heroes or villains?


I trend towards more heroic roles


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 7, 2021)

Drakkonn said:


> I trend towards more heroic roles



Mythological creatures or normal anthro?


----------



## Drakkonn (Jul 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Mythological creatures or normal anthro?


Either is fine


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 7, 2021)

Drakkonn said:


> Either is fine



I have these three: Candice Catseal the Cat.




Amanda Moscati the fox


And Wanda the Necromancer:


----------



## Drakkonn (Jul 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I have these three: Candice Catseal the Cat.
> 
> View attachment 115625
> 
> ...


Oh wow they all look like they could be fun!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 7, 2021)

Drakkonn said:


> Oh wow they all look like they could be fun!



Indeed, so um do you want to pick one or do you want to know more about them?


----------



## Drakkonn (Jul 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Indeed, so um do you want to pick one or do you want to know more about them?


Well yeah could you give me an explanation about each?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 7, 2021)

Drakkonn said:


> Well yeah could you give me an explanation about each?



Okay. 

Candice is perhaps one of my oldest characters, one I've made back in 2010 and I've sort of discontinued but I'm preparing to bring her back. She also is one of those size-shifters I've been talking about, in fact she was the first one. Candice sort of is like Mt.Lady, she's all about the fame and fortune of being a super-heroine, but she is also generally friendly and brave. She's a domesticated feline.

Amanda Moscati, or (Amanda Prime) is a new character based on my older character, Amanda Bradanska. She is an Italian-American witch with telekinesis who makes pizzas. She is a fox. 

Finally, Wanda Bara is a necromancer bat who's from the middle ages, but has retained her vitality and relative youth by well, necromancy. Imagine a fun loving Polish grandmother who lives up on a hill and does gardening, but also fights with a scythe. Wanda also has a "bad leg" that's skeletal. So she has to limp on her scythe like a crutch. She can also fly.


----------



## Drakkonn (Jul 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay.
> 
> Candice is perhaps one of my oldest characters, one I've made back in 2010 and I've sort of discontinued but I'm preparing to bring her back. She also is one of those size-shifters I've been talking about, in fact she was the first one. Candice sort of is like Mt.Lady, she's all about the fame and fortune of being a super-heroine, but she is also generally friendly and brave. She's a domesticated feline.
> 
> ...


Candice sounds like fun <3


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 7, 2021)

Drakkonn said:


> Candice sounds like fun <3



Okay, well I cannot change her powers, but she can just not use them unless she is threatened.


----------



## Drakkonn (Jul 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, well I cannot change her powers, but she can just not use them unless she is threatened.


That sounds good!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 7, 2021)

Drakkonn said:


> That sounds good!



So in terms of settings, what type do you prefer? Like terrain and whatnot.


----------



## Drakkonn (Jul 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> So in terms of settings, what type do you prefer? Like terrain and whatnot.


Mm whilst I tend to hang out in more natural settings, woodlands and stuff, I got no qualms about more urban settings


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 7, 2021)

Drakkonn said:


> Mm whilst I tend to hang out in more natural settings, woodlands and stuff, I got no qualms about more urban settings



Okay, well Candice has an urban setting due to being sort of a DC/Marvel like character, she's not really a country girl like Grau is. Oh right, I forgot Grau..

Grau really isn't a heroine so much as someone who was on the villain's side and got sick of it, but Candice is way more "benign."


----------



## Drakkonn (Jul 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, well Candice has an urban setting due to being sort of a DC/Marvel like character, she's not really a country girl like Grau is. Oh right, I forgot Grau..
> 
> Grau really isn't a heroine so much as someone who was on the villain's side and got sick of it, but Candice is way more "benign."
> View attachment 115629


She seems nice, but I think I'll stick with candice


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 7, 2021)

Drakkonn said:


> She seems nice, but I think I'll stick with candice



Okay, so do you want to send me your Discord or start a thread on here? (Note: Atm I'm having supper so I'll have to get back to you.)


----------



## Drakkonn (Jul 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, so do you want to send me your Discord or start a thread on here? (Note: Atm I'm having supper so I'll have to get back to you.)


Yeah we can continue on discord. My username is Drakonnan#4443. (I gotta get some sleep so no worries)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 7, 2021)

Drakkonn said:


> Yeah we can continue on discord. My username is Drakonnan#4443. (I gotta get some sleep so no worries)



Alrighty, then we can try tomorrow or when you wake up. Nighty night.)


----------



## Drakkonn (Jul 8, 2021)

Still open for partners if anyone else is interested!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 8, 2021)

my guy is a shape-shifter too, but default form is a boar-scorpion (either taur or anthro)








this works for you ?


----------



## Drakkonn (Jul 8, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> my guy is a shape-shifter too, but default form is a boar-scorpion (either taur or anthro)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm not too interested sorry


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jul 19, 2021)

I am interested. I do have 3 ocs

Male human (pfp)

Anthro bunny

Anthro wolf
All characters are male.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm interested if you're still looking


----------



## Artboy1 (Feb 3, 2022)

Is that is still open? Can it be in Notes?


----------

